# J2ME Java Programm im Hintergrund auf Handy laufen lassen?



## Jens.G (23. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass man im Allgemeinen ein J2ME Programm nicht automatisch im Hintergrund auf einem Handy laufen lassen kann.

Meine Frage ist: Gibt's irgendwelche Ausnahmehandys, die das doch können? Damit meine ich keine Smartphones auf denen Symbian o.ä. läuft sondern "normale" Handys, bei denen man irgendwie eigene Java Programme als Hintergrundprozess laufen lassen kann.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## pogo (24. Okt 2005)

ich weiß leider grad kein handy das das kann.
was willst du denn genau machen?
vielleicht gibt es ja ne andere lösung für dein problem


----------



## boern (16. Feb 2006)

moin moin,

ich hab genau das gleiche vor und steck beim gleichen problem fest.
leider hab ich auch noch nichts gefunden wie man das machen könnte.

mir ist aber aufgefallen, das das "Countdown" Programm von Nokia bei mir unter Programme/Extras genau das macht was ich haben will. hat da wer vllt doch noch eine idee? oder gibt es sogar irgendwo den source code? 

vg
boern


----------

